
Day has 24 hours. You can spend it doing whatever you want - BrightDevs
https://brightinventions.pl/blog/make-the-most-of-it/
======
BrightDevs
When I was younger I thought that school was everything and could not imagine
doing something more than that. I was sure I just did not have enough time.
Then I began my studies and assumed it was everything, but after a while the
first job appeared and it turned out that it was possible for me to bring
these two together. And now? Now I ride my bike every day, teach English in
the evenings, do a renovation of my flat, work full-time at Bright Inventions
(just finished postgraudate studies and still have time to call my mum every
afternoon and meet friends). A few years ago this kind of scenario was hard to
imagine.

